
Ask HN: How and where do you keep your notes/references? - iscrewyou
I’ve been trying to consolidate my notes, references, long term lists. I tried using software like OneNote, Evernote, iOS Notes app, etc but it seems to get very disorganized very quickly.<p>I see some GitHub links posted here that shows people using their Readme.md as a reference file for various things.<p>Then it occurred to me that I can start organizing my stuff on a local static html page.<p>But I am also wondering how everyone else here stores and keeps track of their “knowledge”?
======
ColinWright
Have you tried searching here on HN for previous discussions of exactly this
question? It comes up nearly every month (at a guess) although it feels even
more frequent.

In particular, just search for OneNote and Evernote in both stories and
comments and you'll find dozens.

If those discussions don't give you what you need, perhaps you could be more
specific.

------
tdjsnelling
[https://notion.so](https://notion.so) does everything I need it to

------
Driky
isn't it more a problem of organization and modifying your habits and not one
of tooling ?

------
Ultramanoid
[https://tiddlywiki.com](https://tiddlywiki.com)

